# Opinions?



## Stitch (Oct 29, 2007)

Two promo photos - its the only ones we have so far, but I am assured the other ones dont have little irritating things like us facing the wrong way or me tucking my hair behind my ear. 

I love the definition of the corn though.












I'll post up more, high-res versions when I get them and if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## amonb (Oct 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I love the definition of the corn though.



That was a pretty funny comment, their are plenty of bands I believe are the definition of corn.

Cool pics dude, its different to see a band not scowling as if their gear has been stolen for a change!


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 29, 2007)

not bad,but let yer' hair down dude,plus points for anyone of you getting naked and running backwards through the corn field!


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you a band or a bunch of farmers ? 

I would have at least some association to what line of work you do, when your not standing in a field


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 29, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Are you a band or a bunch of farmers ?
> 
> I would have at least some association to what line of work you do, when your not standing in a field



+1

At least find a way to photochop that S7 your so proud of in there.


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 29, 2007)

i know whats missing!!dude,crop circles!!!!really it's a cool pic.and yeah you guys don't look mean or angry,which is nice to see.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 29, 2007)

Haha. Its part of our promo set - it'll probably go on the EP, but we're just messing around with ideas just now. I really like these. They are kind of cliche, but I like the fact that we aren't in some warehouse scowling at a camera. 

Crop circles would have been awesome.

And Ozzy - you have no idea.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 29, 2007)

I like the first one better.
But you need to erase your path in the field. Photoshop time.


----------

